# Works you have recently discovered



## TudorMihai (Feb 20, 2013)

I've been watching this thread (http://www.talkclassical.com/22131-composers-you-recently-have.html) and I think it's amazing because it gives you the chance to learn about different composers that you didn't know. That gave me an idea to start this thread, sort of a brother to that thread. What works you have recently discovered from different composers?

For instance, a work that I've recently discovered is Holst's Egdon Heath, Op. 47 (1927)





Another work that I've recently discovered is Tchaikovsky's Concert Fantasia in G major, Op. 56 (1884)


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Guillaume Lekeu - Violin Sonata in G (1892/93)






And it's very good!!


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Somebody here introduced me to this talented composer


----------



## TrevBus (Jun 6, 2013)

Donald Tovey's 'Elegiae Variations for Cello & Piano. He wrote the work in the memory of his friend the Cellist Robert Hausmann. Both the composer and Casals' premiered the work and performed it many times after. There are 5 in all and all are some of the most enchanting music I have heard. I have these pieces on the Toccata Classics label. Alice Neary, Cello and Gretel Dowdeswell, Piano. Be warned, however, they are very short and this recording of the work last a little over 10 mins. Included are Air for Strings and the big work, Cello Concerto, op. 40. All very good as well.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

Borodin, "Requiem"


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

Sorry about that. I didn't know the first referenced site cut off before the end. Try this one.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Eberl's _Symphony in E-flat major, op. 33_ which premiered along side Beethoven's Eroica (and was even initially received more favorably!):


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

Ravndal said:


> And it's very good!!


Oh my gosh Ravndal I've got gobs and gobs of music in that style - very sexy, classy late romantic chamber music. Mostly French but not always.

I'm an addict -- I can't get enough of that stuff. It's not that I dislike other forms of classical music, it's just that I don't have much time to listen to them because I'm too busy getting blissed out by this stuff.

My latest find is Lucien Durosoir - only just now getting his works recorded. Not much on YouTube, but this piece is nice:





Personally, I like Jean Cras much more than Debussy or Ravel:





Alfano was a heck of a recent discovery as well:





Regards,
Brian


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I discovered Carpenter's "Adventures in a Perambulator" on one of the Howard Hanson conducted disks in the Mercury Living Presence box. It's a whole lot of fun.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Any works I discover are not likely to be esoteric. In pursuit of my goal to get a basic education in music history, I googled 'Scarlatti', found this, plonked it on my FB page and .... it's yummy! :cheers:






'Sometimes a thousand twangling instruments will hum about mine ears...'


----------



## themysticcaveman (Jul 9, 2013)

Bach's St Matthews passion by J Elliot Gardiner and the Baroque soloists


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Ingenue said:


> Any works I discover are not likely to be esoteric. In pursuit of my goal to get a basic education in music history, I googled 'Scarlatti', found this, plonked it on my FB page and .... it's yummy! :cheers:


haha--half of the works I've recently discovered come from Vaneyes' CPR Edition, so I'm too ashamed to mention them in this thread!


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

This is a lovely gem I discovered today. Browsing my boxset of the complete Rachmaninov.


----------



## PianistFingers (Aug 5, 2013)

'Fly'- Ludovico Einaudi. Absolutely fabulous!


----------



## TitanisWalleri (Dec 30, 2012)

Mussorgsky's Pictures at an Exhibition. Love Solti's interpretation:


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

Trout said:


> Eberl's _Symphony in E-flat major, op. 33_ which premiered along side Beethoven's Eroica (and was even initially received more favorably!):


A wonderful symphony indeed!


----------



## TudorMihai (Feb 20, 2013)

For a long time I thought that Ralph Vaughan Williams' only composition for piano and orchestra is his Piano Concerto in C major (not counting his Concerto for Two Pianos which is the same composition). That was until today when I discovered his Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra, composed in 1904.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

I did not know until recently that Arnold Bax had composed 6 piano concertos - none of which are named as such.

Symphonic Variations, for piano and orchestra (1918)
Winter Legends, for piano and orchestra (1930)
Saga Fragment, for piano and orchestra (1932)
Piano Concertino (1939)
Morning Song, for piano and orchestra (1946)
Concertante for Orchestra with Piano (Left Hand) (1949)

At this point the Concertino is the only gap in my collection.

My favorite would be a competition between Symphonic Variations and Winter Legends.

I just posted Winter Legends in the Currently Listening thread, here is a taste:


----------



## TudorMihai (Feb 20, 2013)

I have listened to many Tchaikovsky works, but I didn't know about his choral music up until now. I've just discovered today his Moscow Cantata and I have to say that it is one of his most beautiful works. It's a pity it's so obscure and rarely performed.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Cannot now imagine not knowing the symphonies of Martinu-have mentioned him on other threads recently but on Friday 23rd which was my birthday my son gave me the set as a present and it came as a shock to realise that I had never heard the works but more importantly the degree to which I enjoy listening to them repeatedly!


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I've finally got around to listening to George Benjamin's "Written on Skin," having heard a lot of good buzz around it. And not for the last time!

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/08/14/a...d-festival.html?ref=music&_r=0" target="_self


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy's Symphony No. 2, 'Lobgesang'. Really liked it.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

John Adams:

Eros Piano
Chorus of Exiled Palestinians
Chorus of Exiled Jews


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

There's a couple of short works by Thomas Ades of which I have recently become enamoured - his chamber ensemble transcription of Madness's hit single Cardiac Arrest, and Brahms (for baritone and orchestra) - a humorous piece of mild grotesquery based on a poem by Alfred Brendel where the regular appearance of Brahms's ghost is more of an unwelcome intrusion rather than a phenomenon to be wondered at, especially due to his bad piano playing and the stench of his cigar smoke.

It looks like neither of them are on youtube, though.


----------



## spradlig (Jul 25, 2012)

I heard the beginning of Massenet's piano concerto on Pandora the other day and I liked what I heard. I didn't even know he had written one.


----------



## TudorMihai (Feb 20, 2013)

I've recently discovered Korngold's Sursum Corda, Op. 13, the last orchestral work by Korngold that I haven't yet listened to. Truly an amazing work, though I've read that it didn't receive the same ovation as his other compositions from the period. Those who listened his music for The Adventures of Robin Hood will recognize some of the themes from that film in this work, particularly Robin's theme and the Love theme.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

In a Debussy phase:

_Jeux_


----------



## tobaccoleafpie (Jan 1, 2017)

please delete this


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

tobaccoleafpie said:


> Yes, great piece. Check out #2. It is in the memory of Tchaikovsky and it evokes tears.


You are right,Tchaikovsky can have the influence on you .


----------



## tobaccoleafpie (Jan 1, 2017)

MagneticGhost said:


> This is a lovely gem I discovered today. Browsing my boxset of the complete Rachmaninov.


If you haven't already done so, check out #2, op9. Its in tribute to Tchaikovsky. It will make you cry.


----------



## kytsune (Feb 25, 2017)

Hi to all!

I've recently discovered Franz Liszt's _*De Profundis*_, and the only thing that I was able to say was _what a f****** genius Liszt was_. It's very difficult to describe the work with words, you must listen to it. Liszt at his finest.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

*Philippe Rogier Missas*


----------

